# Wow, this is stupid! No water conditioner?!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I found a seller on Aquabid who NEVER uses water conditioner. He says his fish are raised in RAW New York tap water. That just seems foolhardy to me. I would never buy from him, because I wouldn't be sure how long my fish would live! BTW, here's a link to one of his auctions so you can see for yourself. I wouldn't even make this post if I weren't so shocked! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1293421991


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I saw that seller too! It's nuts D:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know, right? Poor fishies. =(


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

When I first joined I recall seeing a post about this. the fish look good, but that really does seem crazy. Maybe he's in a lucky area where the water is just pretty safe? Still, even if his fish ARE used to and okay living in those conditions, it seems like it would be hard to get them to adapt... :c


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I honestly think he has a system to reove the crap in the water...I really want one because I'm really hating spending $12 on bottles of water conditioner that dosen't last more than a month.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr.Vamp, do you use Prime?

I like the fish the person is selling, but I'm not sure I'll buy from him unless I know for sure he's doing something to get the stuff clean for his fish


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've wanted to try Prime, but it doesn't remove heavy metals, and I have hard water.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

There was a thread on this before, and I'll say the same. I'm willing to bet that many breeders use something to clean the water, since no one wants to spend the money to buy conditioner for as many fish as they might have. Either that, or he's like me. My water is very safe, and I do not use it any conditioner for any of my fish. I haven't had any deaths (other than euthanasia) since April, and I have 14 happy, healthy, beautiful fish. The circumstance is unknown to us, so we can't really yell or get angry. Odds are his water is safe since his fish are 1) alive, and 2) not bad looking.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use Stress Coat, low dosing and heals fins. I also have hard water.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't know there was safe tap water, but I'll take your word for it, since you have healthy fish. But it still might be hard for them to acclimate to MY water conditions. MrVamp, how many drops per gallon does stress coat take? Or Teaspoons per 10 gallons? The one I use (Jungle Start Right) only takes 10 drops per gallon, or one Teaspoon per 10gallons.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Stress coat is based on the cap. A whole cap treats 10 gallons...It's not a liquid it's more of a goo.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think they cap is probably more than 1 teaspoon. I'd say look at the cap next to a teaspoon measuring spoon and see. If it is more, I'd switch to Jungle Start right. You can get a large bottle (I THINK it's 8oz) at Walmart for $6.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Too late to switch lol. I hate stressing my fish like that so I'm going to stick with it...its better for them in general...well IMO.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Didn't know that. Good to know. =)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if an RO system removes Chlorine as well (I'm off to search that) but maybe that's what they have? I dunno. :/ I'd be skeptical and I'd probably e-mail them asking for more details before I bought anything from them. They do have some amazing bettas though and I love the fact that they're bred here in the US!

Still I think before I go to Aquabid I'll PM the breeders on here for pictures of their stock instead. After all; I know you guys pretty well. I can trust that you treat your fish well. =] Plus it just makes more sense. I can contact you all directly and I don't have to deal with auctions and all of that stuff. It's so much simpler! XD

Ok so I just did some quick research on RO water and RO/DI water. Apparently it's used in reef aquariums because it removes chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals with the carbon pre-filter, and then the RO membrane (RO stands for Reverse Osmosis btw. ). The the DI (de-ionizing) takes care of the dangerous ionized water.

I got this info from an FAQ made by an RO filter and installation company that showed up on the Google search and a Wikipedia article. So you can take it or leave it. 

I think it's worth e-mailing them about but I don't feel the need to get an Aquabid account just to ask them if they have an RO/DI system! XD If someone on here has an Aquabid account and feels like asking then posting back with the answer it'd be pretty cool though. =]


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> There was a thread on this before, and I'll say the same. I'm willing to bet that many breeders use something to clean the water, since no one wants to spend the money to buy conditioner for as many fish as they might have. Either that, or he's like me. My water is very safe, and I do not use it any conditioner for any of my fish. I haven't had any deaths (other than euthanasia) since April, and I have 14 happy, healthy, beautiful fish. The circumstance is unknown to us, so we can't really yell or get angry. Odds are his water is safe since his fish are *1) alive, and 2) not bad looking.*


+1.

If they weren't doing "something" to remove the chlorine the fishes would definitely die


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I'm new here, so I haven't seen that thread before. Btw, fflores, I love the face your fishy is making in your picture!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I've wanted to try Prime, but it doesn't remove heavy metals, and I have hard water.


Um, yes it does.

From my bottle "It will also detoxify any heavy metals found in the tap water at typical concentration levels."

Otherwise yes, he must do something to his water to make it safe. Although I don't see how advertising that is a selling point.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh. I saw it online and I saw nothing in the description that said it removed heavy metals (it also didn't say it on the bottle in the picture). Thanks for telling me! I want to try it now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Personally I think this seller has some of the worst fish out there...from a breeding standpoint...he dosen't even know his colors/patterns.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, in my inexperienced eyes, they looked pretty nice. But I will bow to your expertise. :notworthy:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Gets hot head* KNEEL SUCKERS!!! Haha.

They are nice fish but not breeding quality..I've only seen one nice fish from him.


----------

